# West Pattern



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I know this bird is a Grizzle, but I've never seen one with such a pattern. Anyone know how this may have happened.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17626&stc=1&d=1290472621
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17627&stc=1&d=1290472718
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17628&stc=1&d=1290472766


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

What Makes You Think This Is A Grizzle ? In Raiseing Wests For Awhile And Knowing Breeders I Would Wait To See What It Moults Into What Are The Parents Color And Back Ground Are There Other Colors Or Other Breeds In The Loft


----------

